# Jaric for D. Miles?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It was discussed last night on KFAN. For most of times I don't want Miles, but as I heard Jaric's name up for the trade, I guess I'm all for it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm down for it also. He may be a unhappy headcase but I like his game when he's feeling peachy. 

I hate Jaric.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Works for me. Foye is our PG now, so Jaric is very expendable. And the Blazers owe us for the robbery they pulled last night.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Foye
McCants
Davis? Miles?
Garnett
Blount

What's next? having both Davis and Miles would be nice but in a sence they're the same type of player and we don't want to stunt Rashads growth.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Foye
> McCants
> Davis? Miles?
> Garnett
> ...


Well this year McCants won't even play so Davis would play the 2 and then next year have Davis be the 6th man as he has excelled in that role before.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm down. if we had to lose ricky for dmiles, then NO. but jaric... SURE! haha.. dmiles COULD do well with KG if KG just talks to him a bit..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i'm down. if we had to lose ricky for dmiles, then NO. but jaric... SURE! haha.. dmiles COULD do well with KG if *KG just talks to him a bit*..


Hopefully it will turn out well for both of them, KG's Mile's role model or whatever.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

what would jesus do?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhJSh0ZfbEg

Hopefully when KG and Miles team-up they can do those sweet moves together again!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

love that commercial man...haha, don't know, sounds sweet, but I assuming Portland wants more than just Jaric.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Apparntly Reusse and Hartman are reporting the deal between Jaric and Miles is true from a contact inside the organization and the cash considerations for the trade match Miles and Jarics salaries, interesting. Apprantly supposed to happen after July 1st.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Darius Miles is a headcase, always was and always will be. Not a bad actor--ever seen him in THE PERFECT SCORE?--and an excellent basketball player when he feels like being one. It's that "when he feels like being one" part that's iffy, though. He's impossible to motivate, sullen, nervous, and loves being justthisclose to illegal in half a dozen different ways.

Darius doesn't need a change of scenery to get himself together; other clubs have thought that and regretted it later. What he needs is inpatient therapy.

Jaric may not be much, but at least he's sane. Keep him, if the other choice is Darius Miles.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

get jaric out of here...
for Dmiles, sure why not.

wasnt there a 'future considerations' in the trade aswell? (probably thinking of a different team)
but would be a good trade for us, jaric is useless here and miles could work well with KG


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I say no. As much as we hate Jaric, we would hate Miles a lot more. Its that simple. He fights with players and coaches. We should be trying to get rid of headcase players, not bringing them in.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I say no. As much as we hate Jaric, we would hate Miles a lot more. Its that simple. He fights with players and coaches. We should be trying to get rid of headcase players, not bringing them in.


I understand what you mean, but if there is one place where he may blossom, it would be here. He raises his level of play every time he plays KG, he just may keep his playing level up and his spirits up playing next to his idol. The one player he respects the most in the league is KG, you never know, and as far as second or third options, this is probably the best we can do this offseason and opens us up to use the MLE on a big man. I say take the chance, KG needs to win now, Jaric is not the answer even of he switches back to SG. I say do it.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JBoog35 said:


> I understand what you mean, but if there is one place where he may blossom, it would be here. He raises his level of play every time he plays KG, he just may keep his playing level up and his spirits up playing next to his idol. The one player he respects the most in the league is KG, you never know, and as far as second or third options, this is probably the best we can do this offseason and opens us up to use the MLE on a big man. I say take the chance, KG needs to win now, Jaric is not the answer even of he switches back to SG. I say do it.


 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

JBoog35 said:


> I understand what you mean, but if there is one place where he may blossom, it would be here. He raises his level of play every time he plays KG, he just may keep his playing level up and his spirits up playing next to his idol. The one player he respects the most in the league is KG, you never know, and as far as second or third options, this is probably the best we can do this offseason and opens us up to use the MLE on a big man. I say take the chance, KG needs to win now, Jaric is not the answer even of he switches back to SG. I say do it.


Helluva chance to take. Yeah, if Miles can keep himself relatively stable he'd be something special alongside Garnett. I have to ask, though: Think of the Clips, the Cavs and the Blazers. When has he ever performed to his talent level? When has he _ever_ worked and played well with others?

Why would you think he'd do so in Minnesota?

Laurie


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Why would you think he'd do so in Minnesota?


Because he idolizes Kevin Garnett more than any other human being on Earth.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't see why Portland needs Jaric...

Current guards:
Jack
Webster
Roy
Blake
Dixon
Dickau
Rodriguez

By the looks of it, he doesn't fit in Portland. They need a SF to replace him.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am assuming that's where they'd play him is at SG/SF, Minny tried to make him into a PG, didn't work, he was a SF/SG in that order when he did his damage in LAC, whatever damage that convinced McHale to trade Sam Cassell for him. Not to mention, that it looks like Portland is doing whatever they can to get rid of Zach and Darius.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

They want out of Miles' bad contract...taking on Jaric's bad contract and throwing him in with 7 other guards or playing out of position doesn't make much since.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darius played pretty damn well at the start of this season, still showing that potential could easily be realised with a full, healthy, motivated season which is exactly what he could get here in minny with KG.
i think the blazers are looking to rebuild and will start roy/webster at the 2,3 and i dont think darius will take too kindly to coming off the bench to 19/20 year olds.
Jaric may not be the ideal bait to be throwing at portland, but if they go for it then why not, i dont want him on the team full stop, let alone if we can get back a player like darius miles


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I do think that this deal is more easy to happens if you ask Indiana to be part of... with Jaric going to Indy and Stephen Jackson going to Portland... Indy needs a PG/SG more than SJax, and Portland would like to replace Miles with SJax...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

So, out of curiousity, why does everyone seem to hate Jaric? He's at least a good defender, right?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> So, out of curiousity, why does everyone seem to hate Jaric? He's at least a good defender, right?


He didn't even fit the needs of the team.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> So, out of curiousity, why does everyone seem to hate Jaric? He's at least a good defender, right?


We've had like 2-3 first round picks in the last 7 years. We finally had the punishment lifted and Kevin McHale traded a first round pick for Jaric. Ouch..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> We've had like 2-3 first round picks in the last 7 years. We finally had the punishment lifted and Kevin McHale traded a first round pick for Jaric. Ouch..


and sam cassel


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Clipper fan here ....

I have always loved DMiles for what he did for the Clippers and seems he hasn't been the same since he was traded from us. I don't understand why he hasn't accept any other team, but I'm still a fan of his.

I am also a HUGE fan of KG and I would love to see Darius with KG and some of you are right ... MAYBE Darius could be happy there and again find his love of the game. He would at east have KG to mentor him through whatever he has to deal with.

I hope this deals goes through.

Also ... we TOLD you about Jaric and we ... thank you for Sam. (Although, I was pretty upset earlier today about his negotiating tactics. He is one that does not hide the fact --- IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BENJAMINS --- and nothing more.)

TWOLVES: Get Darius!!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

blazers fans seem to think darius isnt going anywhere, but i think hes the one player who they could trade to fill some needs on that team, they have young wing players they need a guy who can control the ball and play solid D .. .jaric might be sell-able


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

^Really? The vibe I've got is that Darius is out no matter what, it's just a question of where and for who.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> blazers fans seem to think darius isnt going anywhere, but i think hes the one player who they could trade to fill some needs on that team, they have young wing players they need a guy who can control the ball and play solid D .. .jaric might be sell-able


Odd. I've gone to the Blazer forum and half of 'em said Darius can go, and the rest you know the opposite.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Odd. I've gone to the Blazer forum and half of 'em said Darius can go, and the rest you know the opposite.


Considering all he's not done in Portland, I can't imagine why any self-respecting Blazers fan wouldn't be in favor of pushing Darius off a tall building.

Laurie


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I think the main reason Blazer fans feel he'll be back next year is that no team would take him off our hands. In order to get rid of Miles, Portland will have to take back a worse player who still has a bad contract.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tince said:


> I think the main reason Blazer fans feel he'll be back next year is that no team would take him off our hands. In order to get rid of Miles, Portland will have to take back a worse player who still has a bad contract.


pretty much the general feeling im getting.
dont want him to be there, but dont want anyone worse to be there.
i still think darius' career in the NBA has a long way to rise, although hes been here 6 (give or take) seasons, he still shows the 'potential' tag... the start of this season was a sign of it.
i'd be all for having him here if it only cost us jaric


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What's the knock on Jaric? It seems like not a lot of people like him


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

The biggest knock on Jaric has nothing to do with him at all. There is a lot of resentment towards him because of what we gave up to get him (Cassell, a rare first rounder, a whole lot of cash.) However, Jaric hasn't helped matters by being rather mediocre. We were all hoping that he would be a lockdown defender at the PG spot and be able to run the offense quite well and it turns out he is more of an average SF with decent but not exceptional defense and slightly below average offensive game. 

That said, he IS a decent roleplayer. Just not worth what we gave up to get him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Any updates on this rumor ?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Cyberwolf said:


> The biggest knock on Jaric has nothing to do with him at all. There is a lot of resentment towards him because of what we gave up to get him (*Cassell, a rare first rounder, a whole lot of cash*.) However, Jaric hasn't helped matters by being rather mediocre. We were all hoping that he would be a lockdown defender at the PG spot and be able to run the offense quite well and it turns out he is more of an average SF with decent but not exceptional defense and slightly below average offensive game.
> 
> That said, he IS a decent roleplayer. Just not worth what we gave up to get him.


Don't forget the fact that we gave him that ridiculous long term contract right off the bat too. There is nothing great about this guy and nothing that he does particularily well.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont mind him... however, he just doesnt fit here.

hes a solid defender.. decent shooter.. good rebounder.. and can post up and direct through traffic. a 10,5,5 easily. however, like ppl said before.. hes merely mediocre at everything.. :/


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the only way Miles might become more of an aggressive player on a consistant basis is for him to get on a team with a real leader and a chance to make the playoffs. The Clippers, Cavs, and Blazers were lacking in both of these things while he played for them, while the T'Wolves might be able to do something more for him. This, unfortunately, is just a theory. He might simply be hopeless afterall.

Portland fans don't think they can get much for Darius because he's had a relatively unsuccessful career, hasn't shown much self motivation, doesn't seem to put his team before himself, and hasn't really improved much since he was eighteen coming into the league. He does have fantastic defensive skills and explosive offense, and if he had any kind of heart he could be an all-star easily. But right now he's just a player with a big "MAYBE" on his back.

I don't think Jaric will be going to Portland. If he's the only one you're willing to give up for Miles, then it's going to have to be through a third or fourth team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know if it is true or not, but there is a location - Phoenix - works to get Jaric, according to their local radio station.


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

i hate miles but i would like it only because it gets rid of jaric. well there is the problem though of miles criminal records and we already have eddie griffin to fill that in.


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

coco killer said:


> i hate miles but i would like it only because it gets rid of jaric. well there is the problem though of miles criminal records and we already have eddie griffin to fill that in.


I don't know of any criminal record, at least not with the Blazers.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Several teams has expressed interests in Jaric, so that's good because it will be worthy his value to get rid of him through the trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Several teams has expressed interests in Jaric, so that's good because it will be worthy his value to get rid of him through the trade.



Oh thank the lord!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If you want to know what team, as you shall... Sacramento, Phoenix, and Milwaukee.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> If you want to know what team, as you shall... Sacramento, Phoenix, and Milwaukee.


:laugh: suckers


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

PLEASE MILWAUKEE, You know who they have who we want.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> PLEASE MILWAUKEE, You know who they have who we want.


I know. Milwaukee don't need him and they traded TJ Ford so they needed one more point guard or guard. So that's the best scenario for us from the one out of three possible teams. It fit us both before the salary (I don't know ****s about CBA and how salaries work).


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Magloire, KG, Miles, Davis, James.
Foye, Blount, hassell off the bench. I would love that.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

New idea (already posted in Indy board, will be posted in other boards also)

Indiana send Tinsley to Denver; Stephen Jackson to Portland and Saras to Washington;
Denver send Dre Miller and Najera (to fill salaries) to Indiana;
Washington send Haywood to Indiana and a resigned Jared Jeffries to Milwaukee;
Milwaukee send Joe Smith to Denver and Magloire to Washington;
Minnesota send Mark Madsen to Portland and Marko Jaric to Milwaukee;
Portland send Miles and Ha (to fit salaries) to Minnesota;

After that, move Ricky Davis to Clippers for Corey Maggette; Miles have a good friendship with Maggs...

Blount
KG
Miles
Maggs
Mike James (with Foye coming off the bench when season starts, but getting more and more minutes as the season runs)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'd give up Jaric and Madsen for Miles, but that deal is totally dead now, it's not going to happen.

Don't like the Davis/Maggette deal though. If it weren't for Maggette's injury problems I would, but that's a huge concern and not worth the risk.


----------

